# woodworker shows



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I have been trying to log on to the Woodwoker Shows web site for the last three days and it has been down.

I am looking for information on the Dallas Show next week, are they still there?

Mods, if this is the wrong place for this please feel free to move it.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

No idea if it is still on…I see the see thing with the site being down
I usually go to the one in Kansas City which is Januar 27-29. And it is not on the Overland Park International Convention Center online calendar.

Maybe the shows have officially gone under


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Their site is back up. Looks like they did a redesign and rename. They're now "The Woodworking and DIY Show."


----------

